# finished brute basic mods



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

i just finished some basic mods to my 2011 BF 750. i installed a snorkle system using the MIMB parts list found on here. that took me about 4 hrs. the hardest part is actually removing the stock air pieces. i only removed the the front inner wheel plastics and side plastics. very very tight working space . if you have an o8 or newer brute, DO NOT FORGET TO GET THE 22.5 rubber fitting boot. i used a dremel to free hand the three stack openings on the little black plastic fairing. $80 in parts. alot of pvc left over. 
Ordered and recieved an Extreme 2" lift and rad kit from Wildboar.
Recieved kits one after the other in a total of 4 days. 
Installed the lift in about an hour and a half. Pretty easy to do. would have finished in an hour , but dispite what instructions said, the sway bars needed to be taken care of before trying to bolt shocks in their new home. a little frustrating, but they went in like butter once i figured this out. front wheels off . rear can stay on. i had to remove exuast can bolts to be able to get the rear brakets inplace. easy job.
THE END CLEARANCE RESULTS ON 26" MTC TIRES AND14" WHEELS
ARE.....

After lift- rear diff skid 15"
side footwells 16"
front skid 13.5"
installed the rad kit from Wildboar. this took about 4 hours and was a pain in the ***. excellent quality kit i think. but the instructions were usless. kit came with everything needed but good instructions. you will have to remove the front grill. take your time with this one and run your lines away from the front exaust. installing this was a real headache , as i have never done one before. but it eventually all went together. 
i would highly recomend Wildboar. From my experiance , great prices, service and turn around. alaways answer the phone and always had answers. 
here are some before and after pics.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

some more pics


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

the lift - overall the quality and fit as well as the desired outcome seem just fine for the price. ill test it out real good and give an update on wheather it holds up or not. sorry for the long winded post , just wanted to give those intrested an idea of what their bike will look like with those particular products installed on it. 
have a great , safe weekend !!!!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice now its time for some mud tires.


----------



## Corn likker (Sep 26, 2012)

Looking good I got to get a lift for mine an a clutch kit


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Can u actually tell a difference in the hight with that kit?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Litenyaup said:


> Can u actually tell a difference in the hight with that kit?


Yes you can! The red 05 brute 750 I recently got rid of had 29.5 swamplites with the Xtreme lift and of course the old style shocks which have taller springs....it sat only less than 1.5" shorter than my blue 08 brute with HL springs and 4" catvos on 31 laws. Kinda made me sick to my stomach considering the price difference lol. The Xtreme and RDC are probably the tallest two 2" kits on the market for a brute....main difference is RDC is built heavier duty and costs a few bucks more, but both are good kits.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> Yes you can! The red 05 brute 750 I recently got rid of had 29.5 swamplites with the Xtreme lift and of course the old style shocks which have taller springs....it sat only less than 1.5" shorter than my blue 08 brute with HL springs and 4" catvos on 31 laws. Kinda made me sick to my stomach considering the price difference lol. The Xtreme and RDC are probably the tallest two 2" kits on the market for a brute....main difference is RDC is built heavier duty and costs a few bucks more, but both are good kits.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


What about the HL signature 2" kit?


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

I got the HL sig series lift on my brute and my buddy has the RDC lift he had 29.5 terms I had the 28 terms and there really wasn't a big difference maybe an inch. But I'll be gettin the 29.5s so ill let ya know if there te same or still different 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Ya just curious if there is that much of a diff between lifts and if so how much.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Like Jp said there both very nice lifts I have the rdc and he has the HL Sig one and theres really no difference between them except the name and color on them.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

yeah all those 2" bracket lifts are very simular. i was surprised that i noticed as much of a difference in ground clearance after the install. i paid a little over $ 80 dollars for the Xtreme lift from Wildboar. i wanted the HL signiture one, but they said the those two kits are essentially the same , main difference being one has the HL logo on it and one has no logo on it. Wildboar sells both , and they talked me out of the more expensive one. we shall see how the Xtreme lift holds up for the money. one thing, my front sits a tad lower than the rear according to the ground clearance measurements , i have never messed with the shock adj, so looking at the front axle angles, ...it looks like i have room to adj them to even out the bike. but it is not noticable just by looking at the bike. if the Extreme kit dosent hold its own, its replacment would deffinatley be the RDC kit. or i would just make my own. have welder and plasma cutter....will travel. hehe...or burn down your garage.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

looks good but MAN at the axle angle!! lol


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

yeah, i was hoping for a little more ground clearance , and by keeping the tire size down, i wanted to keep the strain on the axles down. But i.think it backfired on me. might have to go up in tire size to get the axle angles less severe. i just hope they hold up for while without breaking. im wondering if can adj the shocks to bring the angles down alittle?


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

You could either get a bigger tire or maybe just get wheel spacers and that should help a lil bit but u shouldn't have any prob with ur axels 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Got it looking good


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

u could try adj. the shocks, not sure bout that one but along with running bigger tires, depending on which kind you get, could put more strain on em causing them to go faster ....if they do fail, i would get some rhino axles and see how they hold up ....


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

i think thats about it for a while for the Green Hornet. should be alot more capable now. i dont even want to think about anything else, unless i can find a deal on some 28" like new outlaws or backs on 12" wheels. i did talk to the service guys at my local kawi shop, and they told me if i break an axle or two, even with the lift, they cover them under warrenty. they said the mods arent really a problem short of the water and mud in the motor. Thanks again to everyone that helped with advice and had answers on here, especially Polar425 ,i really appreciate it. saved alot of money with the mimb snorkle instructions and learned alot wrenching on it.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

then u should be good man  i got a good deal on a tire/wheel combo of CL ... 27" outlaws and ITP SS wheels for $350 together  just keep ur eye out


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

ok, thanks, yeah i got a buddy thats a craigslist *****. he has his eye out for me . thanks again to everyone mimb


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

I really like those wheels!


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

i got the RDC lift and i clear 31's with a little plastic moulding. but buddy of mine has the wild boar lift and it looks like the same as mine.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

thanks. i dig them. they need some hard use scratches on them though.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Man I am right up the road from ya... lol I'm in Arcadia where you ride man.... We ride about everywhere


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

lilbigtonka-- mostly so far its been mud parks like RYC. im going to pass on this upcomming one though. its just going to be to insane and reckless to bring a 4 yr old to my ex is taking the green hornet though to it. . im up for riding with yall though.there is one good long powerline road off sr70 and 75 here , but thats it. i really want to do some riding other than mud events. im game for anything. my buddy has a bad *** crawler he is dying to take in the mud or any trails too, let me know , we would love to meet some new riders and do some riding. 

.


----------

